# Sassy has been exploited without my permission



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Well it finally happened. Sassy's photo was used on a website and the company did NOT have my permission. Thank you "Tiffany" for the heads up. Otherwise I would have never known. I was so mad I could not hardly breathe so once I calmed down I called the company and asked to speak with their webmaster. Lucky me I had the person already on the phone. So I asked, who decides what photos you use on your website and who does the final approval? She said she did. So I ask where she gets the photos? She asked who is this and why do you ask? I almost lost it as I said, my name is Pat and I want to know WHY YOU HAVE A PICTURE OF MY DOG ON YOUR WEBSITE......WITHOUT MY PERMISSION??????? She quickly took the back seat and says, hang on let me see....now which one is your dog? I said the little Maltese in full coat. She says, oh! I don't know where I got that picture! I told her I didn't know where she got it either and I was NOT happy about seeing my Sassy on your website banner without my permission. She says, so what do you want? Do you want it taken off? I said................well the first thing I want is to receive compensation for using my picture of my dog without my permission! Do you have any idea how much time and energy (not to mention money)I spend keeping my Sassy in that beautiful coat? And then to see her being exploited without my permission? :w00t: She said she understood and she would place a call to their headquarters in California and they would get back with me. Well..............they have not called back but Sassy has majically disappeared off of their web banner. I will be calling them again tomorrow. I am not finished with this..........

This is why I get sooo upset about photos being copied and used with permission either from the original camera person or the owner. Not only with Sassy but any little dog. It just isn't fair for other people to prosper off of our darling little fluffs. We are the ones who care for them and pay the vet bills. We worry when we think they may not be feeling 100%. We will be the first to lose sleep to watch over them after a surgery or even dentals and vaccines. Then the nerve of another individual to take a photo and post it on the web for their own company gain. It makes my blood boil. :smmadder:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh Pat, I'm so sorry this has happened!! I know how much love, care and time you put into keeping your darling Sassy in such wonderful condition. This would make my blood boil too!!

Kudos to you for confronting them on this - it's a disgrace!!!! I hope you continue to follow this up & don't let it slide! They need to be made accountable for such bad business practice!!

Kisses to sweet Sassy, who didn't ask for this, and doesn't deserve this expolitation!!!

edit: do you want to 'Name & Shame' this website, so they never get any business out of us here on SM?


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

OMG!! You go girl!!! Good for you standing up for yourself and your precious Sassy!! How infuriating!! How can she say that she is the one that chooses the pics and she doesn't know how she got that one, what a crock of S***!! Be sure and let us know what they say when you call tomorrow!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> edit: do you want to 'Name & Shame' this website, so they never get any business out of us here on SM?[/B]


Sorry to post again - this is really stuck in my craw - where do these people get off!!??

So, when I asked if you wanted to 'Name & Shame' .... I also meant, is there anything we can do to help you? Could we write to this company & let them know what we think of this sort of thing? I'm totally un-educated when it comes to copyright laws etc, but I can't believe these people can get away with this? I hope you are able to pursue this to the full extent!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

You get em Pat. :aktion033: It's stealing. And stealing is stealing. So sorry that happened to you & Sassy. :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=562823
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I almost named them in my post but decided to wait until I talk to them tomorrow and hubby talks to our attorney. I don't want to say anything that would hurt my issue with them.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=562828
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fair enough Pat, that's really sensible, I applaud you for keeping such a cool head, while your blood boils! I know some people (people not owned by Maltese) might think this is not such a big deal, but I really feel for you, hubby & Sassy, I feel like your little girl has been violated!! Ok, that might be a little over the top, but still, this is NOT acceptable! 
good luck with your conversation tomorrow. If all else fails - get Dede onto them - she'll certainly give them an earful!!!! I can just imagine her now, down in Tassie, fuming, with steam coming out of her ears, Effing & blinding!!!!!! LOL Oh how I miss her, and the darling little sausage :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

That would be so frustrating. Hope all goes well with the phone call.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh boy!!!!! :shocked: :shocked: 
How the heck do people get the nerve and guts to do this!!!
I hope you made a copy of the picture and site.
Good luck and if there is anything all of us SMers can do just let us know :smmadder: .


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Did you get a print out of the pic before they took it down? I'm sure you did. They know what they are dong and it is not kosher~~~Sue them!!!!!! They should have to pay if they are playing unethically!!!!! They knew full well they did not have permission for that picture. It just amazes me what people try to get away with!!! If it were my babies pic, I would not like it either!!!!! Good Luck!!!


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

I am so sorry this has happened to you Pat... :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=562823
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pat can reveal the source if she decides to but I will say it is not webstore so don't worry about giving them business. This is a magazine that caters to pet businesses. They send me a copy every couple of months and I went to the site to check on something when I saw Sassy. Really it's all about product reviews and display ideas, it's not very interesting. 

It's good that they took her picture off. I have a feeling that this is going to happen more and more often though. I often wonder how many of our babies' pictures are out there that we don't know about and how they're being used. Scary thought...


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I think the person who used the photo has learned a very big lesson and I don't think he/she will do it again. Because it wasn't used in a way to actually make money for the site (this time), it probably was done out of plain ignorance.


You go Pat, ....obviously they don't know who they're dealing with! :thumbsup:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> Oh boy!!!!! :shocked: :shocked:
> How the heck do people get the nerve and guts to do this!!!
> I hope you made a copy of the picture and site.
> Good luck and if there is anything all of us SMers can do just let us know :smmadder: .[/B]





> Did you get a print out of the pic before they took it down? I'm sure you did. They know what they are dong and it is not kosher~~~Sue them!!!!!! They should have to pay if they are playing unethically!!!!! They knew full well they did not have permission for that picture. It just amazes me what people try to get away with!!! If it were my babies pic, I would not like it either!!!!! Good Luck!!![/B]


Yes I have the proof. 



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=562828
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a feeling it happens more than we want to think.



> I think the person who used the photo has learned a very big lesson and I don't think he/she will do it again. Because it wasn't used in a way to actually make money for the site (this time), it probably was done out of plain ignorance.
> 
> You go Pat, ....obviously they don't know who they're dealing with! :thumbsup:[/B]


Actually Pat it was for gain. That magazine is all about the latest grooming products, the latest trends in stuff like doggie fashion, the latest and greatest all about spoiled dogs, etc. So they use well groomed dogs to make it look like they are all a part of it.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:smmadder: So sorry this happened to you...Just what you were afraid of...SHAME ON THEM. You get them, Pat!!!! Kick some cyber backside...They are theives!!


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Thats terrible! :angry: I'm sorry that happened to you and Sassy. 

Where I come from taking something that doesn't belong to you without permission is stealing.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Ugh!

I'm so glad you discovered it!

I am sure so many stolen images go undiscovered.

Ethics on the internet is far behind the technology out there.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

You know the sad thing is that this is not a small po-dunk company. It is a major conglomerate.....mega corporation.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I know how you feel. I remember when a puppy broker was using photos of Nibbler .. I was FURIOUS!!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

You go, Pat. I hope it's in your favor!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Pat, I'm so sorry this happened to you, but it sounds like you are handling it very well.

Now for some comic relief:


> So they use well groomed dogs to make it look like they are all a part of it.[/B]


Knowing this, I doubt that Bonnie will be used. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Well Pat, YOU know how I feel about this issue. :angry: !!!!!!

I am so happy that you Kept the proof and are jumping all over them. I am also so happy that, although some think "all Malts look alike" we all KNOW our dogs very well and that Tiffany got in touch with you.

Go GET um,
Melanie


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I think they need to pay Sassy scale for supermodels as compensation  
I'll call one of the top agencies and get the going rate :biggrin:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*great that you stand up and fight for your little girl!
go for it!!!!
*

*give her a cuddle, will you?*
:wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

So sorry to hear of this happening to you,
Bravo to you or pursuing this issue and for making others aware.
Thanks!!!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> I think they need to pay Sassy scale for supermodels as compensation
> I'll call one of the top agencies and get the going rate :biggrin:[/B]


Let me know Brit so I don't sell Sassy short. I am expecting an acceptable answer for this.....I am not going to just walk away.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> Pat, I'm so sorry this happened to you, but it sounds like you are handling it very well.
> 
> Now for some comic relief:
> QUOTE





> So they use well groomed dogs to make it look like they are all a part of it.[/B]


Knowing this, I doubt that Bonnie will be used. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Don't be surprised Linda.............Bonnie may be used showing off one of her new dresses. The magazine is all about foofoo for dogs, and the lastest trends.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:smmadder: :angry: GRRRR
Pat, I know your feelings about this - and am so Sorry this happened to Sassy & You -
mega company - should pay you mega bucks!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this!
I know how upset you must be. I hope you get a resolution that is needed!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm anxious to see what the outcome is, Pat. Guess nothing will happen today (Sunday). The suspense is killing me. Did Brit find out what the going price would be to hire Sassy as a model?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm anxious to hear what the outcome is too. I just can't hardly believe it. Of all people, you have been the one warning us about this type of stuff, almost like you had a feeling this might happen to you one day. Because of my faith, I believe that God does speak to us about things. You know direction, hope, warnings. Maybe the Big Guy was preparing you for something?


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

YIKES! I'm sorry this happened to you and Sassy. Sounds like you're handling it well, I hope you get an acceptable resolution (supermodel scale compensation sounds about right :thumbsup: )


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

WHAT?????? YOU GO AFTER THEM GIRLFRIEND.


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

WHAT!!! THE NERVE OF THOSE PEOPLE!! Like everyone else has said, GO GET 'EM!!


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm very sorry to hear this happened! I'm interested to see how this will turn out and I know you are just the person to be taking them on. Can't wait to hear more details.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

One time sitting fee for Sassy = $300.00 per hour or any part there of. Plus handling fees, grooming fees, food and treats.

:wub: 
Melanie


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

the nerve of those people! I am happy that Tiffany alerted you of this issue and you have evidence. Sassy is a beauty and shes lucky to have a wonderful mommy like you to stick up for her!!!

In NYC, depending on the publication itself and their negotiations w/ the agency, typically it can be either per hr @ shoot or flat fee for catalog work. In this case, because Sassy never had to "work per hr" @ the shoot, but rather, they just used an image of her, it would probably be a flat fee w/o royalties, If it is a national circulated publication, going rate would be starting 1,500 USD per image. In addition, the company typically need to pay 20% to the agency for commission so grand total would be 1,800 USD paid to agency.

However, because they illegally stole your image and used it for their financial gain, you can probably ask for even more since you have suffered injury due to their trespass. 

Go Get Them!!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Was just checking to see how you were going with this Pat?


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I also can't wait to hear the outcome. You deserve something if they are going to use Sassy.

On a side note, I am so jealous of your bag Godiva Goddess. I have been eyeing it and wanting to pick it up. But I must control myself ... no more dog bags or purses for a while.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I, too, am just checking in to see where you are at with this. I really hate that this has happened to you and Ms Sassy. You are so careful with her pictures.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm wondering what happened with this too.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Ok as of last Wednesday this is the update.......Someone from their parent company called to let me know that they had removed Sassy's photo. Nice lady and we had a nice talky conversation about pets, yada-yada-yada. Oh, she even suggested that they "may" have used Sassy's photo at a Trade Show as a back-drop in their booth two weeks ago. :smpullhair: Then I guess she thinks the problem is solved. So I asked if she could tell me how many times they had actually published Sassy's photo? And what did the company intend to do as far as compensation for the time they used Sassy's photo on their web banner? So now she is contacting their legal department to find out what they intend to do. We have all of our ducks in a row and have our attorney standing by waiting for the word. I hope this doesn't get ugly before it is over. 


*Pwease don't hate me cause I are beautiful. ~Sassy :wub: *


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> Ok as of last Wednesday this is the update.......Someone from their parent company called to let me know that they had removed Sassy's photo. Nice lady and we had a nice talky conversation about pets, yada-yada-yada. Oh, she even suggested that they "may" have used Sassy's photo at a Trade Show as a back-drop in their booth two weeks ago. :smpullhair: Then I guess she thinks the problem is solved. So I asked if she could tell me how many times they had actually published Sassy's photo? And what did the company intend to do as far as compensation for the time they used Sassy's photo on their web banner? So now she is contacting their legal department to find out what they intend to do. We have all of our ducks in a row and have our attorney standing by waiting for the word. I hope this doesn't get ugly before it is over.
> 
> 
> *Pwease don't hate me cause I are beautiful. ~Sassy :wub: *[/B]


Wow - Sassy is famous and she doesn't even know it - TRADE SHOW BANNERS ??????????????
They are in deep $#@!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wooks wike Miss Sassy's going to be wich!!!!! ......and famous...  

I hope this company takes the honorable route.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Wow-they better get ready to compensate Sassy handsomely! :w00t:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Wow this is the first time I have seen this thread Pat. Omg what a cheek they have :shocked: 
I sure hope they do the honorable thing and compensate you and Sassy for stealing her picture and using it without your permission, how dare them do that? :angry: 

I also hope it doesn't get ugly for your sake Pat :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Just getting caught up. This just isn't right. :smmadder: They owe Sassy and you big time.

This used to happen a lot with my Lhasas. I doubt that anyone would want to use Lacie's and Tilly's pics. 

Can't wait to learn what the outcome is.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Just wondering what happened? 

I sure hope you got them to do something!


----------



## DarcysDad (Apr 15, 2008)

*
There are html scripts that somewhat disable right clicking and using "save picture as", but there are ways around these scripts by saving the source code.
Being that html code is not allowed on the SM site those scripts cant be utilized anyways.

Personally I have always found the best way is to put watermarks on your photos so that people don't want them in the first place.
an example is like this......



ORIGINAL PIC -







WATERMARKED -










Watermarked photos are seldom ever used by others especially companies, though some may contact you to buy the original photos and rights to use if they really want them.

Some people that post their pics on boards find watermarks detract from the photo itself but the alternative is possibly having someone leech your personal pics.

Hope this helps........... and good luck with this !

DarcysDad*


----------

